# G22 range?



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone own or have fired a g22? what is the range on that rifle? 11 meters accurate? let me know guys.

brad


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

now i have another question. i heard this gun is now illigal in canada
because they consider the stock to be prohibited :smt022 any comments? another question i have then is does anyone know of any nice semi automatic 22 cal rifles with the look cool factor? thanks


----------

